# Barista Express vs Barista Pro for a beginner



## RobertR (Nov 21, 2021)

Hi everyone!

A couple of months ago I started to look for a coffee machine for myself and in the end I decided to go for Sage Barista Express. I thought it's the perfect coffee machine for a starter who wants to learn how to make an espresso and especially milk-based coffees. Recently, I came across an offer and I have seen that the difference in price between a Barista Pro and Barista Express is less than 100 EUR. Therefore, I am curious to hear your opinion on which of the two models is better recommended for a starter? Is it worth the difference in price to go directly for a Barista Pro?

After some research, I concluded that the Barista Pro has the following advantages over the Barista Express: (1) better grinder adjustment, (2) instant heating system, (3) better (i.e. more powerful) milk frothing system and (4) LCD vs pressure gauge. On the contrary, I also read about some issues with the Barista Pro: (1) boiler temperature is too weak to get the water to ~90 degree and (2) no cup warmer.

Thus, does it worth the Barista Pro the extramoney? Or is the Barista Express a safer choice? I would add that I am planning to make mostly milk-based coffees.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Hi, I don't have a Pro so can't help you that much. I have a BE, my observances on that would be:

I never had a problem with adjustment on the BE grinder, but double the adjustments must be better. Inconsistency was the BE grinder main issue.

Heat up isn't an issue. I used to turn it on, wait 20 mins with pf in and everything was hot. Now I don't bother, I stick PF in, run dummy shots and it's all hot. I can't tell the difference.

I'm not expert but milk frothing is good on it. I get nice silky milk for lattes. Can't fault it. Learning how to do that takes time though, it requires the right technique but that's true of any milk frother.

One word of advice, it's not a day one machine. It's the same as any coffee machine and grinder, you have to learn how to use it. It was my first coffee machine and it took me two months to get a consistent, nice drink out of it.


----------



## RobertR (Nov 21, 2021)

Hi @CocoLoco,

Many thanks for your comment. It's much appreciated. In the end, I decided to opt for Barista Pro after reading and watching some reviews. One of the arguments in favour of Barista Pro was the LCD display which helps in the ease of using the machine. Although, the pressure gauge from BE would have been a nice to have asset.

Yes, I expect that it will take some time to learn how to use the machine and do a proper shot of coffee.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

RobertR said:


> the pressure gauge from BE would have been a nice to have asset.


 I wouldn't worry too much about that, it's a good learning tool to have at the start as it's a good indicator of the pressure coming through, that you're too coarse, too fine, but once you learn to use the machine it's irrelevant. I haven't looked at it for about 18 months.


----------



## Koli (Nov 21, 2020)

Yea, pressure gauge is a gimmick on this machines. Better stick to the ratios and time. I never look at my gauge tbh, rather on a espresso stream.


----------



## Mediaboy (8 mo ago)

I too went for the Pro, great upgrade on the Express.

You might find this helpful…









A short coffee story… (Barista Pro)


…with kit, work flow, settings and results Growing up in a family hospitality business is a great way to get exposed to lots of food and drink experiences. Even so, when great coffee at home passes you by there comes a time to do something about it. Finally putting the French Press and...




www.coffeeforums.co.uk


----------

